# My new concentrates cupboard



## ivc_mixer (2/9/18)

This has been a project over quite some time now, having bought most of the stuff about 3-4 months ago but only the last two weeks while I was on leave did I have the time and energy to put this together.

8 racks with three slots each
1 rack with 2 slots (2nd one extended for longer bottles)
1 rack for duplicate concentrates
Bottom shelf for PG and VG

Having 523 unique concentrate flavours, the traditional packing methods weren't working for me anymore, so I built this. All flavours packed according to alphabetical naming and then manufacturer (this took almost as long as building the thing, lol)

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 18


----------



## Silver (2/9/18)

That is amazing @ivc_mixer 
Love it!

Concentrate party at @ivc_mixer !
hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Chanelr (2/9/18)

That is a very neat setup!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (2/9/18)

nice one @ivc_mixer 

love that you can also store bases, good job man

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (3/9/18)

Thanks everyone. 

Hard work paid off as I decided to mix something up last night and for the first time in a long while finding the concentrates I needed did not take me 30mins or more per recipe.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (3/9/18)

This looks nice! 

I was also searching at Plastic Boyz this weekend for some better type of case, holder or something for my concentrates but didnt find anything that would work


----------



## Chanelr (3/9/18)

StompieZA said:


> This looks nice!
> 
> I was also searching at Plastic Boyz this weekend for some better type of case, holder or something for my concentrates but didnt find anything that would work


You can also maybe check at West Pack Lifestyle, Crazy Plastics, My China in Benoni or Evermore in Modderfontein.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (3/9/18)

Chanelr said:


> You can also maybe check at West Pack Lifestyle, Crazy Plastics, My China in Benoni or Evermore in Modderfontein.



Will do thanks, Yeah im looking for a plastic box where the concentrates will be able to stand up right but also have different compartments to separate brands, flavors ect.


----------



## Chanelr (3/9/18)

StompieZA said:


> Will do thanks, Yeah im looking for a plastic box where the concentrates will be able to stand up right but also have different compartments to separate brands, flavors ect.


Might sound very stupid, but have you considered a fishing tackle box?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (3/9/18)

Chanelr said:


> Might sound very stupid, but have you considered a fishing tackle box?



That might actually work seeing that it takes similar bottles, actually bigger than the concentrate ones. Will google and see what i can find!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr (3/9/18)

StompieZA said:


> That might actually work seeing that it takes similar bottles, actually bigger than the concentrate ones. Will google and see what i can find!


Good luck. Hope you come right

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (10/10/18)

@StompieZA
I can build you a custom cupboard but how are you going to get to you?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (10/10/18)

wel done @ivc_mixer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (11/10/18)

StompieZA said:


> Will do thanks, Yeah im looking for a plastic box where the concentrates will be able to stand up right but also have different compartments to separate brands, flavors ect.








Seedling trays.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (11/10/18)

I have my 500 or so concentrates laid out alphabetically in trays. Each letter of the alphabet is divided into brands - FA first, TFA second, Cap third, FW fourth, Inw fifth, then "other". I use coloured dots on the bottle caps to identify brands, red for FA, blue for TFA, green for Cap, etc. So I can, at a glance, see where the FA S concentrates end and the TFA S begins. Each brand is done alphabetically too. So FA M flavours would go in the order Madagascar Vanilla - Mandarin - Maple Syrup - Marshmallow - Marzipan - Melon Cantaloupe - Meringue and so on.

It takes me maybe three seconds to find any concentrate in my stash. If I'm looking for Inw Shisha Vanilla, for eg, I go to the S section, look for the cluster of caps with purple dots (Inw) and go towards the end of the cluster as Shisha is towards the end of the alphabet. Simples.

The other handy aspect is that you can expand the storage as your stash grows. I started off by getting six trays, three as bases and three as lids. Each tray holds 128 flavours and I thought I'd never use up all 384 slots. But I now have. So it's a simple case of buying another four trays of the same type (two as bases, two as lids) and rearranging the alphabetical rows to give more space to each letter. So I'll now have space for 5x128 = 640 flavours.

The switch from HDPE droppers (white caps) to PET bottles (black caps) by some vendors has scuppered my dot system as permanent marker dots don't show up on black caps. But I'm looking at using the sheets of small coloured sticky paper dots sold for kids' craft work. Peel a dot off the sheet, stick it on the black PET bottle cap, done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (11/10/18)

Chanelr said:


> Might sound very stupid, but have you considered a fishing tackle box?


excellent idea !

Reactions: Like 2


----------

